# Granite country lizard ID



## Gruni (Mar 4, 2014)

Not sure yet what he is but we found this little stunner at the Mt Yarrowyck toilets when we went to Armidale for Day on the Green.


----------



## jack (Mar 4, 2014)

Cunningham skink Egernia cunninghami. Plenty of them on the granite boulders in that vicinity. Also lots of indigenous ochre art sites on the mountain and adjacent hill.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 5, 2014)

I know this is an easy one but I will add that I agree 100%.
The colouration, size, pattern, spiny scales on tail and location all point to Cunningham skink Egernia cunninghami.

Its a nice find, they are very cool looking Skinks!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 7, 2014)

Good description *Josh*. The only spiny-tailed Egernia in eastern NSW. A great looking specimen. A juvenile heading into sub-adult by the looks. They are a great lizard to keep, especially because of their communal habits. 
Well done *Gruni*. I trust you enjoyed its company – I certainly would.

Blue


----------



## Umbral (Mar 7, 2014)

That's a fantastic specimen, much more colourful that our office mascot that has lived under the dishwasher for years. It's funny watching him race across the tiles to catch a bug.


----------

